# ATTENTION WOMEN using MIRENA IUDs!!!!!



## jls2ct (Oct 9, 2009)

*IUD Birth Control*​
*WOMEN:: Do you currently have the Mirena or other IUD implanted?*

Yes: Mirena00.00%Yes: Other IUD00.00%I had an IUD, but it has been removed00.00%Never had Mirena or other IUD in place1100.00%


----------



## jls2ct (Oct 9, 2009)

Hello all! I have been a frequent visitor of this site, mostly just reading the forums, but recently I came across something very interesting. I had a Mirena IUD implanted in April 2007, and it seems that since then, my overall health went downhill. I had ear problems, digestive problems, anxiety, etc. develop over the last 3+ years. Most troubling, though...About 3 months after the Mirena implantation, I developed severe DPD. I never made the connection until now, because I have had DPD since I was 17, but my symptoms of DPD had improved greatly over the years. When I had the implantation, it was like beginning DPD all over again with my symptoms worse than ever. I recently began to make a connection between my Mirena implant and other symptoms related to my ears, digestive problems, etc. Anyway, I researched this and found that MANY other women have experienced the EXACT same problems as I have. 
*The side effects which myself and others with the Mirena are experiencing include (And many of these are direct quotes from other women)::
-Disconnection from body
-Floating above body
-Light sensitivity
-The feeling of Sensory overload while shopping or in public
-Brain fog
-Being in a dream-like state
-Difficulty concentrating
-Fatigue
-Low energy
-Depression
-Dizziness
-Ear fullness
-Ear ringing
-Acid reflux
-Other digestive issues
-Cramping*
*Here is a direct quote from a women who sounds as though she is describing DP/DR exactly:
_"...almost like a crazy lucid dream where you see the things in front of you but you are unaware of where your body is at in relation to those things - it was really odd."_
*Here is a site where you can read what these other women have to say:
http://curezone.com/forums/am.asp?i=1642564
*Aside from that, just google Mirena and Brain Fog, see for yourself!!!!!
I am very interested in hearing what you girls have to say about this...Can any of you relate or do you have a Mirena? Please let me know...I had mine removed 4 days ago, and will keep you posted on the results if anyone is interested.
Thanks for reading!!


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

Holy shit, I'm telling my girl friend this RIGHT now. She's had ear pain and I think she's developing cysts now.


----------



## jls2ct (Oct 9, 2009)

Lots of other women are having cysts as a side effect from the Mirena too. Most doctors will totally disagree with this, though, because they benefit from the sales, but plenty of women are experiencing these problems.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

My friends doctor warned her of this at least.


----------

